# Non-Priority Timeline



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

Is it just me or has the progress of the Non-Priority applications come to a grinding halt?
I know someone with like a March 17th document arrival in Sheffield is still in the queue.
My application was filed March 28th, docs received April 4. I enquired last week and was told mine was still waiting to be processed and they could not give me an idea of when it would be. They could however upgrade it to priority and it would be "moved into the appropriate queue.":deadhorse:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

8-10 weeks on average so March 17th is just about within the timeframe. Remember Easter holidays and recent bank holidays, which can easily add an extra week.


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Touchline Dad said:


> Is it just me or has the progress of the Non-Priority applications come to a grinding halt?
> I know someone with like a March 17th document arrival in Sheffield is still in the queue.
> My application was filed March 28th, docs received April 4. I enquired last week and was told mine was still waiting to be processed and they could not give me an idea of when it would be. They could however upgrade it to priority and it would be "moved into the appropriate queue.":deadhorse:


I've been thinking of you Touchline Dad! It will come soon. I knew I couldn't stomach the wait because we've been apart so long already, so we went with priority, and even that period of time nearly did my head in. You're almost there and when it happens it will be quick and the pain you're feeling now will be gone. :tea:


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

Touchline-I was thinking the same. I applied on April 18th and docs arrived on May 1st. The wait is terrible, but I also don't have the extra $510 right now. Sadly, I will have to wait.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

Grasshopper and Gatgurl-

I feel like I am at a Pokemon convention when I start my post off like that….reminds me of my kids..

Anyway, Grasshopper, that is very kind, thank you. My story is basically one of ignorance: my wife and kids (British Passports) moved over last July, and I stayed back, sold everything and planned on following them over in August to stay for 6 months (as I thought a US Citizen was allowed) and research what it took to get a work permit, or what visa I should apply for. Essentially I was turned around at the
Border because I had no ties to the US anymore. My bad, I should have found this forum a lot earlier.
Luckily, after spending 8 hours in the bowels of Heathrow getting fingerprinted, background checked,
(essentially a biometric appt) I was allowed to stay for 5 days. Long story, but I haven;t seen them since then, putting together enough savings, allowing 6 months in the bank, etc. I must say thanks to all of you, with special thanks to Joppa and Nyclon. 

Gatgurl, thanks for the kind words as well: because of my prior issue at Heathrow, I too was unable to
apply for Priority Service, and quite honestly don't have another $510 burning a hole in my pocket.
The immigration people at Heathrow were very kind to me; and even though I know there is considerable 
pressure politically on them I am sure, my ECO went out of his way to find out if I had ANYBODY in my
family who was born in the UK to help my situation. Sadly, (other thank my wife) I don't.

This process can destroy us or make us stronger: in my case it has made my family ties stronger (with the help of email and especially FaceTime!) I feel for everyone who is going through this; but I respect the fact that the UK has laws and they enforce them. I am in my situation because I didn't do my homework.

Finally, I read a quote by Milton that has helped me and might help anyone else in this situation:

"The mind is it's own place, and in itself can make a Heaven out of hell; a hell of Heaven."

You guys are great..thanks again.


----------



## conehead980 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, I'm one of the (at least) two 17th of March applications in the queue. The other 17th-er emailed UKVI last week and were told they should hear this or next week. But as Joppa said, we have had to contend with a fair few holidays... I'l keep everyone posted on this thread and the visa timeline thread. 
Here's to hoping it's a yes and it will be this week!


----------



## conehead980 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all! 
Good news for people waiting (hopefully good news for me!)... I got an email today from Sheffield asking for additional documents, so my visa is obviously being processed now. So other non-priorities on a similar time frame to mine should be getting processed soon, too!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So still within 8-10 week timeframe.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like that might be it for the March applications with Conehead and Chris and Nat? At least getting them opened and under review?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I have been following your timeline and I feel sad for you with your non-priority status and the terrible wait. Just wanted to tell you I check here often and am rooting for your (hopefully) imminent approval.

I'm still months away from even applying (not yet free to marry), but I hope I'm able to apply with a priority status.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Thanks*



salix said:


> I have been following your timeline and I feel sad for you with your non-priority status and the terrible wait. Just wanted to tell you I check here often and am rooting for your (hopefully) imminent approval.
> 
> I'm still months away from even applying (not yet free to marry), but I hope I'm able to apply with a priority status.


Salix- Good Luck when you apply, and as you have seen if you follow these threads, Priority
is the ONLY way to go. You are very kind…it will all work out.:thumb:


----------



## Siclhu_ (May 9, 2014)

It is so sad to read all of this life stories....and how this waiting time is so difficult to handle. In my case we were planning to get married with my partner, he is from Uk but with and indian background and I'm from Arg. Before applying for the visa his family opposed and since them we started a year of suffering....he ended up in hospital because he was cut off from his family which caused him a lot of chest pain...not to mention a lot of other problems we faced. By that time I was in uk on a tourist visa....In 2013 i flew 3 times and spend a total of 8 months living there. 
This february 2014 , because of work he couldn't come to my country..so we decided i would go for another 6 months and then come back together to Arg,and get married and apply for a spouse visa. Unfortunately i was refused entry to uk due to the fact that the previous year I spent several months living there. We should have been more diligent and enquire more about the UKBA rules, etc....
In May 2014 we decided to apply for a fiancé visa, thinking it would be better than waiting for him to come here, and get married and then apply......It has been extremely hard benign apart. It seems every time we want to come together something happens....For the last year and a half we have lived with pain...and I just hope this visa gets approved!
For all people out there in this same situation...i wish you all the best....and Im sure the person you are hoping to be next to is worth the waiting!!!


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Sorry..;-(*



Siclhu_ said:


> It is so sad to read all of this life stories....and how this waiting time is so difficult to handle. In my case we were planning to get married with my partner, he is from Uk but with and indian background and I'm from Arg. Before applying for the visa his family opposed and since them we started a year of suffering....he ended up in hospital because he was cut off from his family which caused him a lot of chest pain...not to mention a lot of other problems we faced. By that time I was in uk on a tourist visa....In 2013 i flew 3 times and spend a total of 8 months living there.
> This february 2014 , because of work he couldn't come to my country..so we decided i would go for another 6 months and then come back together to Arg,and get married and apply for a spouse visa. Unfortunately i was refused entry to uk due to the fact that the previous year I spent several months living there. We should have been more diligent and enquire more about the UKBA rules, etc....
> In May 2014 we decided to apply for a fiancé visa, thinking it would be better than waiting for him to come here, and get married and then apply......It has been extremely hard benign apart. It seems every time we want to come together something happens....For the last year and a half we have lived with pain...and I just hope this visa gets approved!
> For all people out there in this same situation...i wish you all the best....and Im sure the person you are hoping to be next to is worth the waiting!!!


Ugh…so sorry to hear your story..:fingers crossed: ray2:


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*No News*

And the Non-Priorities continue to languish. I would think it would be in the best interest of everyone if they just added $510 to the cost of every application and treat each application the same. Still waiting on March applications to be cleared.:blah:


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Touchline Dad said:


> And the Non-Priorities continue to languish. I would think it would be in the best interest of everyone if they just added $510 to the cost of every application and treat each application the same. Still waiting on March applications to be cleared.:blah:


Still sending you lots of positive thoughts for an approval this week. There's no way to adequately describe the pain and heartache of this situation to anyone who hasn't been through it. It's not just the wait... it's also the fact that someone else is making a decision on whether or not you can be with your loved ones based on mounds of paperwork when we are good people who have a lifetime of contributing to the economy. I understand it from a government point of view, and yes we did choose our path here, but gee whiz, I had no idea how hard this would be. No. Idea. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Touchline Dad said:


> And the Non-Priorities continue to languish. I would think it would be in the best interest of everyone if they just added $510 to the cost of every application and treat each application the same. Still waiting on March applications to be cleared.:blah:


Then everyone will be delayed 2 months, to benefit only the Home Office coffers. The only solution is to throw more resources, but there is a moratorium on external recruitment in the civil service so they can only move staff from other departments and locations.


----------



## conehead980 (Feb 3, 2014)

grasshopper33 said:


> Still sending you lots of positive thoughts for an approval this week. There's no way to adequately describe the pain and heartache of this situation to anyone who hasn't been through it. It's not just the wait... it's also the fact that someone else is making a decision on whether or not you can be with your loved ones based on mounds of paperwork when we are good people who have a lifetime of contributing to the economy. I understand it from a government point of view, and yes we did choose our path here, but gee whiz, I had no idea how hard this would be. No. Idea. :fingerscrossed:


Ain't that the truth.. :sad: 
I heard from my ECO last week for more info and I have been chewing my nails and battling my nerves since then. I don't know whether I should send another email asking them to email me back when the have received the information I gave, as they said if I didn't get it back by the 9th they essentially said they'd reject my visa. And/or to ask them if they can tell me when they've made a decision and what it is so that my family can at least book flights over?

My parents and sister want to come see me at the beginning of August and visit the country once I'm all moved in. They've never been out of the country!!! So if they get there before I do, it's fine, and as you all know, the longer we wait to buy flights, the more RIDICULOUSLY expensive they are. 

Is that too much to ask of them? I don't want to push my luck and annoy them. I know they have a huge amount to do... But I have a visa case number now (not just my reference number), so I assume they'd be more willing to give me an answer... Maybe?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Hang in There*

Conehead-
I feel for you. Try to hang in there, if it is any consolation there are quite a few of us who are absolutely miserable right now. :flypig::behindsofa::deadhorse::sorry::hurt::frusty:


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Timeline Update*

Visa Type: Spouse Settlement (Husband) Non Priority
Date Filed: March 28, 2014
Date Shipped (FedEx) April 1, 2014
Date received (FedEx) April 3, 2014
Date received (UKVI) April 4, 2014
Office Processing: Sheffield, UK
Visa Decision Date: Waiting
Visa Received: Waiting


My advice is similar to Millmonkey: USE PRIORITY SERVICE FROM THE START, AND IF YOU HAVEN'T, UPGRADE TO PRIORITY ASAP.

That is all


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

Any more approvals from late March or early April? Praying for a super productive week at UKBA offices and that many receive decisions this week!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

When I saw there was an update on this thread, I was so hoping to see you received your visa...


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

salix said:


> When I saw there was an update on this thread, I was so hoping to see you received your visa...


I wish I had an update, but it sounds like they just started reviewing April applications. 

My application was received May 1st, which means I'm only on week 6. 

As much as I want my visa, I also want those who applied before me to have theirs as well.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Not great news*

OK for all you Non-Priority applicants: I did receive a kind reply this morning from Sheffield
that said "We are extremely busy at the moment; the processing time for Settlement Visas is at least 12 weeks, and we cannot estimate when your passport will be returned."

Not good news, but not the worst either. At least the World Cup starts Thursday. Hang in there everyone.:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rinny (May 25, 2014)

Touchline Dad said:


> OK for all you Non-Priority applicants: I did receive a kind reply this morning from Sheffield
> that said "We are extremely busy at the moment; the processing time for Settlement Visas is at least 12 weeks, and we cannot estimate when your passport will be returned."
> 
> Not good news, but not the worst either. At least the World Cup starts Thursday. Hang in there everyone.:juggle::fingerscrossed:


Did you get a reply that they had received your visa at least? I never got notice that it made it inside only that UPS "left it at the docks."


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Passport*



rinny said:


> Did you get a reply that they had received your visa at least? I never got notice that it made it inside only that UPS "left it at the docks."


Rinny-

I got a FedEx notification that it was signed for at the UKVI, then the next day I got an email
confirmation from UKVI at Sheffield that my "application was received by the office and was being prepared for review by an Entry Clearance Officer."

It seems they are very far behind on all aspects of the process. I sent an email early on and it was replied to the next day. My most recent email took 6 days to get a response, which I must say is less than some others.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rinny (May 25, 2014)

Touchline Dad said:


> Rinny-
> 
> I got a FedEx notification that it was signed for at the UKVI, then the next day I got an email
> confirmation from UKVI at Sheffield that my "application was received by the office and was being prepared for review by an Entry Clearance Officer."
> ...


I'm worried because I never got a confirmation email and no response when I emailed them.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Sheffield*



rinny said:


> I'm worried because I never got a confirmation email and no response when I emailed them.


If you used a reputable carrier, I am sure someone signed for it at the Visa Ops center in Sheffield. Did your shipping carrier confirm delivery? If so, you are fine. I know on the emails now they say it might take 20 days to reply. I know it is counter intuitive to basically send your whole life in a package uninsured not knowing if it is secure, but these are the rules of the game.

This is a long process. You need to find a way to cope; and I will admit I have experienced the whole spectrum of emotions, some I am not particularly proud of. This forum has been a godsend, just to find people who are experiencing the same things, and having moderators like Nyclon, Joppa, and Shel_ and others who will straighten you out when you wobble..hang in there-:music::bolt:


----------



## BunnyLips (Jun 23, 2013)

Touchline Dad said:


> If you used a reputable carrier, I am sure someone signed for it at the Visa Ops center in Sheffield. Did your shipping carrier confirm delivery? If so, you are fine. I know on the emails now they say it might take 20 days to reply. I know it is counter intuitive to basically send your whole life in a package uninsured not knowing if it is secure, but these are the rules of the game.
> 
> This is a long process. You need to find a way to cope; and I will admit I have experienced the whole spectrum of emotions, some I am not particularly proud of. This forum has been a godsend, just to find people who are experiencing the same things, and having moderators like Nyclon, Joppa, and Shel_ and others who will straighten you out when you wobble..hang in there-:music::bolt:



Hi Rinny,

I second what Touchline Dad has said. It took me a very long time (11 days) to get confirmation that my application was received. It was nerve wracking. I suggest emailing the visa office in Sheffield asking for confirmation again if you're losing sleep. Be warned though, it can take several days to get a reply.

Sheffield is definitely experiencing delayed processing times at the moment. This is an exceptionally busy time of year and I'm sure they're trying to process this deluge of applications as quickly as they're able. 

It's a long, stressful process. You'll have good days and bad days. I suggest keeping yourself busy and logging in here for a pep talk and support from people who completely get what you're going through any time you need to. We love company!

In the mean time, good luck to you. I hope you get word soon and can join your loved one at the first possible moment.


----------



## Siclhu_ (May 9, 2014)

*Going crazy here!*



rinny said:


> I'm worried because I never got a confirmation email and no response when I emailed them.


Don't worry..it can be worse! It has been more that 3 weeks and we never got confirmation that our documents have been received. We contacted them (hfs-ukvi.co.uk), and we 1st were told that it can take up to 3 weeks for the system to get updated. Its been over 3 weeks now...and we still don't appear on the system. Now they have escale the issue with the relevant department for investigation. Thats what they told us anyway!!!!
I don't know what to think anymore...Im just waiting....and like they said trying to keep myself busy.....but is really hard :help:


----------



## rinny (May 25, 2014)

I finally got an email saying they received it and 95 percent are done within 12 weeks.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

Has anyone received a visa from Sheffield this week? I don't remember a slower week since I have applied in March.


----------



## BunnyLips (Jun 23, 2013)

Touchline Dad said:


> Has anyone received a visa from Sheffield this week? I don't remember a slower week since I have applied in March.


I've been wondering the same thing. It's been horribly quiet this week. With the current passport backlog fiasco, I can only wonder (and despair) at the potential delays that lie ahead. To say I'm losing sleep would be an understatement. 

They received my (priority) application on May 19. Very straightforward application. I'm at the end of four weeks now with no word. Not nearly as long as you've been waiting of course. 

Nothing to be done but wait. Waiting is not my forte! Hoping for good news for both of us very soon! Next week would be good


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone... wondering if anyone's heard anything on the non-priority front?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Nothing this week*

Hard to stay positive at this point. If I don't hear anything by Thursday next week I will enquire about upgrading to Priority. I still have at least 2 people in the Non Priority Queue ahead of mine. (Apr 3 Confirmation of receipt at Sheffield.):smash:


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

Oh well another week has ended and not much from Sheffield. In to my 11 week now and was told in email to contact Sheffield again in a month for further update. Application hasn't even been looked at and no chance of priority as Nigeria just doesn't have that facility. 

I really hope we get some more decisions next week as this is becoming quite unbearable for us all priority and non priority.


----------



## injecmice (Apr 18, 2014)

Been waiting to see any movement for the non priority people this week ...but nothing , my week 11 started today and still nothing.


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

injecmice said:


> Been waiting to see any movement for the non priority people this week ...but nothing , my week 11 started today and still nothing.


We are on the same timeline nothing much at all from Sheffield a couple of priorities that's all I think


----------



## thesmokies (Apr 12, 2014)

I am at 12 weeks now..... still waiting


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Has any one in the UK asked their MP for help with speeding up this process or at least shedding some light on it? It seems that pressure from MPs focussed some light on the passport issues...


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> Has any one in the UK asked their MP for help with speeding up this process or at least shedding some light on it? It seems that pressure from MPs focussed some light on the passport issues...


Not contacted my MP yet but did email David Cameron Prime Minister office got a reply back saying that the email had been forwarded to the appropriate department for reply but no reply yet!


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

I haven't heard of any non-priority approvals this week 

Again, really praying that things speed up soon.


----------



## rinny (May 25, 2014)

Every day my husband asks if the visa came and I try explaining other people have been waiting months


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

gatrgurl305 said:


> I haven't heard of any non-priority approvals this week
> 
> Again, really praying that things speed up soon.


Nor me this coming week I hit the 12 week mark and not a word from Sheffield at all I really do hope they look at some non priority applications soon


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

I caved in and upgraded to priority on Thursday morning. I haven't received my confirmation email that they have received my receipt.


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

gatrgurl305 said:


> I caved in and upgraded to priority on Thursday morning. I haven't received my confirmation email that they have received my receipt.


Good one you should soon here and be back with your family


----------



## Rubel2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

good luck


----------

